# mein Cube quietscht!



## grecco86 (16. Juni 2007)

hi,
mein cube ltd team quitscht! 

das ist ganz komisch...wenn das bike steht und ich zb nur den lenker oder so bewege, dann ist da immer so ein helles quitschen zu hoeren
ich weiss leider noch net woher das genau kommt...wenn ich fahre ist das eher weniger

woran kann das liegen? woher kommt dieses quitschen?
hoffe jmd weiss da bescheid!
danke!


----------



## Trumpf (16. Juni 2007)

von der Scheibenbremse würd ich mal sagen. Probiers aus mit gezogener Bremse ob es dann immer noch quietscht. Das quietschen hab ich an meinem auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (18. Juni 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> von der Scheibenbremse würd ich mal sagen. Probiers aus mit gezogener Bremse ob es dann immer noch quietscht. Das quietschen hab ich an meinem auch.



ja ich hab jetzt nochmal genauer geguckt
das kommt von der hinterbremse, aber halt nur an einer ganz bestimmten positon der bremse...also nicht immer
woran liegt das?
kann man das irgendwie wegbekommen oder ist das "normal" ???


----------



## fatz (19. Juni 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> woran liegt das?


da streift die scheibe teilweise am bremsbelag. entweder ist sie nicht ganz mittig oder
leicht verzogen.


> kann man das irgendwie wegbekommen oder ist das "normal" ???


wenn die bremsscheibe keinen (sichtbaren) schlag hat, einfach bremssattel justieren.
wenn die scheibe einen schlag, hat einfach durch druecken mit dem daumen an der
passenden stelle ausrichten. dabei auf saubere, fettfreie pfoten achten und die scheibe
danach mit spiritus abwischen.


----------



## thomas76 (27. Juni 2007)

hilfe:

Durch Druck, Hitze und den Abrieb von Scheibe und Belag können Bremsbeläge verglasen, der Abrieb wird auf den Bremsbelägen festgebacken. Die Oberfläche wird hart und die Bremse quietscht.

Abhilfe:
Reiben Sie die Bremsbeläge ein paar Mal über ein Stück Schleifpapier mit der Körnung 120. Das Schleifpapier sollte auf einer ebenen, harten Fläche liegen. Dadurch schleift sich der Belag gleichmäßig ab. Der Belag ist wieder wie neu, wenn die dunklen Abriebreste verschwunden sind.


----------



## Datonate (27. Juni 2007)

Leute, wir fahren Fahrräder und keine Autos. Lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf. Das quitschen kommt bei Rädern mit Schnellspannern von der Verwindung.

Neue Bremsen quitschen am Anfang immer und Magura quitsch sowieso. Das ist doch völlig egal. Das quitschen gibts sich. Fahrt die Kisten mal richt aus und achtet nicht auf jede ******** die irgend ein Geräusch macht. Mein Gott, da macht das Biken doch kein Spass. Das ist Metall, ein Werkstoff. Dass das arbeitet ist doch normal. Ein Auto quitscht auch wenns neu ist. 

Als Tip: setzt euch nen Helm auf, sucht euch ne nette, weiche Wiese mit Hang, fahrt den mit ca. 20- 30 Kmh runter und zieht mal voll an. Dann gibt sich das. Hab ich auch gemacht. Meine quitscht nicht mehr und zieht wie die Sau.

Ansonsten baut die Bremsscheiben aus und schleift drauf rum... so ein Schwachsinn, echt mal. Gedanken könnt ihr euch machen, wenn die Hydraulik versagt oder sich die Bremse wärend der Fahrt in Einzelteile auflöst, denn das wäre unnormal.

Und wenn es quitscht heißt es nur, dass die Bremsen bremsen, sie funktioneiren also mehr als gut, da die Bremsbacken voll anziehen...

gruß Dato


----------



## tutterchen (27. Juni 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Das quitschen kommt bei Rädern mit Schnellspannern von der Verwindung ... Neue Bremsen quitschen am Anfang immer und Magura quitsch sowieso ... Das ist Metall, ein Werkstoff. Dass das arbeitet ist doch normal. Ein Auto quitscht auch wenns neu ist.
> gruß Dato



wenn ich das so lese zweifele ich am geisteszustand einiger forenmitglieder. hoffe rookies nehmen solche posts nicht auch noch ernst !


----------



## thomas76 (27. Juni 2007)

Amen


----------



## thomas76 (27. Juni 2007)

nur cool bleiben!!


----------



## tutterchen (28. Juni 2007)

sorry, aber manche leute schreiben wirklich käse. und das sollte auch einmal gesagt werden. ansonsten happy biking !


----------

